

How a Garage-Based Incubator Is Fueling the Hardware Revolution - kmax12
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/03/lemnos-labs-hardware-incubator

======
warrenmar
There are so many incubators now. The only way this can scale is that there
needs to be an incubator for incubators. This will bring the complexity closer
to O(log n) rather than O(n).

